# Gas



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I have been having a problem where I lose control and pass gas loudly without being able to stop it, even when other people are around. Sometimes the gas smells bad too and it’s really embarrassing. I get super constipated, not sure if the constipation is giving me gas or something else. Is there something I can do so I won’t be so gassy?


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Have you eaten really simply, something like rice and chicken, then once you have found a point where you have very little gas, begin to add things back in and track what affects you?

I am just learning how much added oils and greasy food affects me. 

I had already cut out dairy, beans, sugar but still had lots of nasty gas. 

Now I am learning how fried foods or processed foods with added seed oils make me sick. 

Also different food combinations make me sick.


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

No. Maybe I should try that.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I have had bad gas "mainly", for over 40 years now and have tried to track diet but never did it for long because I just felt I was going to be gassy no matter what I ate. 

I began intermittent fasting for health and weight loss reasons which also led to quitting a lot of food that was just junk. 

I found that I had moments that were long enough with out the gas issue that it became more apparent when I would eat something that would set me off. I would go back to the simple things like basmati rice, steamed potato etc. and begin experimenting and logging what the problem foods are. 

I am still new to this but figuring it out. 

The other night I had some steak with goat cheese and mushroom's sautéed in olive oil. Within an hour I had horrible smelling gas when I had been fine all day. So I wrote it down. 

The following night I had the other half of the same steak with the same goat cheese and had no problems!

The next day I had the other half of the sautéed mushrooms' by themselves and had no problems!

Basically I have learned that I do not do well with oils, the combo of the fatty steak with the vegetable sautéed in the olive oil set me off!

Now I have my fried foods in small quantities and do not have them at the same meal as other oily/greasy/fatty foods. 

But until I began doing this I would have never figured out what the issue was. 

I am almost 50yo and I just am not going to do this anymore!


----------

